

Ask HN: What's a good, intermediate-level JS book? - mkaziz


======
quarterwave
+1 for the Eloquent book. Has a very nice section on functional programming.
Plus, in my opinion, some of the best typesetting I've seen in a technical
book.

I also learnt a good deal from Stoyan Stefanov's book "Objected-Oriented
Javascript", for example closures. I don't know why the book had to have that
title, maybe to attract Java/C# developers.

Prototypical inheritance is covered in both Eloquent and OOJ.

Here is a nice article on the topic: [http://beej.us/blog/data/javascript-
prototypes-inheritance/](http://beej.us/blog/data/javascript-prototypes-
inheritance/)

Read more such articles, easier than starting a book.

------
atom-morgan
I'd recommend Eloquent JavaScript. There's also a discussion here on a few
books:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7434720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7434720)

------
chewxy
As the author of Underhanded JavaScript, I must definitely recommend Eloquent
JavaScript and JavaScript Design Patterns. The latter is quite important
because the design patterns that Addy talks about actually does patch up a lot
of rough spots of JS.

And of course, JavaScript the Good Parts is a must. Trust me, go back and re-
read JS:TGP, see how much you missed. I re-read it from time to time and
always find new stuff.

Axel's Speaking JavaScript is pretty good too, and I read his blog, so quality
is quite high.

But hey, gotta plug my book, so buy Underhanded JavaScript! Why buy it?
Because I list some of the most common pitfalls people fall into when writing
JavaScript code, as well as the nastier parts of JavaScript, for when you're
in a bad mood and feel like thrashing the production server. I'll even show
you how you can enable simple DoS via RegExp.

EDIT: here's the link with HN coupon. Price was randomly generated between
$12.25 and $19.77

[http://leanpub.com/underhandedjavascript/c/NackerHews](http://leanpub.com/underhandedjavascript/c/NackerHews)

------
lastofus
I enjoyed the depth that "Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja" went into. It was
written by John Resig, the author of JQuery.

